# Wanting to adopt in ky



## mandykay (Dec 23, 2012)

i have a 10 months old female and male and im wanting to get both of them a friend male will be getting neutered soon. they both have their own 3 level cage. they are dumbos so that's what im mainly wanting to get but im open to anything really. thanks


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Go online to rattietattierescue.com, they are a rat rescue in Cincinnati Ohio so if u live in northern Kentucky they might not be too far from you, that's where I got my boys and that's where I plan on continuing to get all of my ratties  good luck and if Cincinnati is too far from you, you can try petfinder.com


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree go to rattietattierescue.com that is where i got my 2 girls. They might be able to organize a train depending on where your located.


----------

